# Cdr



## elegante (Feb 23, 2016)

Hello guys, 

I submitted my CDR and they said i have high similarity which i need to justify why it happen or my application would be rejected. I checked the turnitin report and it says 9% plagiarism. Any advise on what should I do ?

Thank you.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

elegante said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I submitted my CDR and they said i have high similarity which i need to justify why it happen or my application would be rejected. I checked the turnitin report and it says 9% plagiarism. Any advise on what should I do ?
> 
> Thank you.


did you copy off (or, were "inspired by") other CDRs?


----------



## elegante (Feb 23, 2016)

TheExpatriate said:


> did you copy off (or, were "inspired by") other CDRs?


No i did not copy, but i did follow the same format of a sample and i wrote some similar objectives for my projects.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

elegante said:


> No i did not copy, but i did follow the same format of a sample and i wrote some similar objectives for my projects.


I did not mean copy as in 100% copy. I mean copy some paragraphs, etc.?


----------



## elegante (Feb 23, 2016)

TheExpatriate said:


> I did not mean copy as in 100% copy. I mean copy some paragraphs, etc.?


no I did not copy paragraphs. also i checked it on turnitin. it has 9% similarity which are mainly the structure of the report that is the titles and subtitles, but there is also some dispersed words and a sentence ( 7 words) in project objectives which are similar.


----------



## eral (Jun 26, 2014)

elegante said:


> no I did not copy paragraphs. also i checked it on turnitin. it has 9% similarity which are mainly the structure of the report that is the titles and subtitles, but there is also some dispersed words and a sentence ( 7 words) in project objectives which are similar.


Hi Elegante,

If you don't mind, could you please share the outcome of your CDR?


----------



## ramyaligad (Mar 22, 2016)

Hi Elegante

Please share with us the rest of your story. i have the same problem now and do not know what to do.

If anyone can help us, that would be great

TY


----------



## eral (Jun 26, 2014)

ramyaligad said:


> Hi Elegante
> 
> Please share with us the rest of your story. i have the same problem now and do not know what to do.
> 
> ...


Hi,

What happened with your CDR?


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

elegante said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I submitted my CDR and they said i have high similarity which i need to justify why it happen or my application would be rejected. I checked the turnitin report and it says 9% plagiarism. Any advise on what should I do ?
> 
> Thank you.


plagiarrism ....copying .....is not advised .....



Now, you rewrite your CDR..........in your own words......resend it.......do not bother about writing best English......simple language will do


----------



## ramyaligad (Mar 22, 2016)

Dear Eral

First, i would like to thank you for your interest in my story. The first notice i got from my assessor is that " The career episodes you have submitted are showing very high similarity with Internet sources and other career episodes previously submitted to Engineers Australia.
At this stage, your application is on hold awaiting your thorough explanation of what you did..(please be aware that depending on your explanation your case may be declined and reported to the department of immigration ) "

My first reply was a long detailed email explaining every career episode story and proving that there is no chance of coping from other sources.

His answer was " please note that you have not explained why there is similarity as such I will have a meeting with my Manager on your case and the outcome will be sent to you without further notice. "

My reply was " If there is similarity between my career episodes and internet sources, these are only some sentences that I used for introductions to lay out my own and original work. I believe the rest of my work is unique. "

Now i am waiting for his decision and i do not know what to do

Kindly if you have any suggestions, i would be very grateful

Ramy Gad


----------



## ramyaligad (Mar 22, 2016)

eral said:


> Hi,
> 
> What happened with your CDR?


Here is my story in the below post, Thank you.


----------



## ramyaligad (Mar 22, 2016)

eral said:


> Hi,
> 
> What happened with your CDR?


Dear Eral

I shared my story in a post below. Kindly your advice.


----------



## satyabysani (Feb 12, 2016)

elegante said:


> no I did not copy paragraphs. also i checked it on turnitin. it has 9% similarity which are mainly the structure of the report that is the titles and subtitles, but there is also some dispersed words and a sentence ( 7 words) in project objectives which are similar.


Hi, could u let me know how did u check the plagiarism, so that i can avoid it. Could u help me plz.


----------



## dave85 (Sep 8, 2015)

elegante said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I submitted my CDR and they said i have high similarity which i need to justify why it happen or my application would be rejected. I checked the turnitin report and it says 9% plagiarism. Any advise on what should I do ?
> 
> Thank you.


I can still remember the times when 9% on turnitin means 9% too much. I had professors who insisted that the plagiarism count must be less than 5%. Anything more is plagiarizing. 

In my opinion, 9% is too much. I could write reports that were 20 pages and only had 2% .


----------



## bratkg (May 20, 2016)

Hi ramyaligad,

Can you tell me what happened after this ?? because even I'm in the same situation now.

Please help.


----------



## bratkg (May 20, 2016)

ramyaligad said:


> Dear Eral
> 
> First, i would like to thank you for your interest in my story. The first notice i got from my assessor is that " The career episodes you have submitted are showing very high similarity with Internet sources and other career episodes previously submitted to Engineers Australia.
> At this stage, your application is on hold awaiting your thorough explanation of what you did..(please be aware that depending on your explanation your case may be declined and reported to the department of immigration ) "
> ...



Can you tell me what happen or what EA officer replied to your mail ? Did you get poisitive outcome ?


----------



## bratkg (May 20, 2016)

eral said:


> Hi,
> 
> What happened with your CDR?


I saw your profile , it says EA positive outcome. Can you tell me what you did after High similarity issue ? That will help me alot to process my application Eral.


----------



## eral (Jun 26, 2014)

bratkg said:


> I saw your profile , it says EA positive outcome. Can you tell me what you did after High similarity issue ? That will help me alot to process my application Eral.


I never faced any similarity issue in my CDR. May be you are referring to someone else. Nevertheless, could you please elaborate a bit about your case?


----------



## haaris (May 31, 2016)

HI,
I am new to this group, myself a mechanical Engr currently working in SAUDI ARABIA planning to migrate Australia want to know how to make or through whom shall I make my CDR for engineer's assessment


----------



## haaris (May 31, 2016)

no still I am in Saudi arabia want to move to Australia


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

haaris said:


> no still I am in Saudi arabia want to move to Australia


It should be your your own work.Relate your experience achievements in C.Es


----------



## gurimaan (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi ,

Did you go for the fast track or normal assesment ?

Regards
gurimaan


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

ramyaligad said:


> Dear Eral
> 
> First, i would like to thank you for your interest in my story. The first notice i got from my assessor is that " The career episodes you have submitted are showing very high similarity with Internet sources and other career episodes previously submitted to Engineers Australia.
> At this stage, your application is on hold awaiting your thorough explanation of what you did..(please be aware that depending on your explanation your case may be declined and reported to the department of immigration ) "
> ...



Did u get any response from them?


----------

